# Training in the ring on Go-Outs?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

nope, perfectly legal. I always mark the go-out spot before the judge asks if we're ready (or sometimes after, if I haven't gotten a chance to do it before they ask).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

As Jodie said, perfectly legal. I do it all the time, too. 
If the judge asks "are you ready" and I haven't had time to point out his "mark" to him, I simply say "no", proceed to point out his mark (I say "look"), and then say "ready". 
Never had a judge have a problem with it.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

That is perfectly legal but it needs to be completed prior to indicating you are ready or you could potentially be dinged for it....at least that is what I was told.
Yesterday we were having a discussion with 2 AKC judges about the topic of training in the ring. One of them indicated that if he sees a competitor do "touches" with the dog between exercises he will excuse them for training in the ring. This judge tends to be a bit strict with his interpretations. The other judge was in agreement but she would warn the exhibitor and only excuse if it continued beyond the warning.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What are "touches"?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I know I watched at the last show when a exhibitor took a little too long this judge lost her patience and said enough training. 1-2 times are okay that's it..


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> What are "touches"?


That's what I was wondering...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> That is perfectly legal but it needs to be completed prior to indicating you are ready or you could potentially be dinged for it....at least that is what I was told.
> Yesterday we were having a discussion with 2 AKC judges about the topic of training in the ring. One of them indicated that if he sees a competitor do "touches" with the dog between exercises he will excuse them for training in the ring. This judge tends to be a bit strict with his interpretations. The other judge was in agreement but she would warn the exhibitor and only excuse if it continued beyond the warning.


I do not do any touches/ training in the ring but would you be willing to share their names? We do not have many CA judges up this way..
Michelle


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am assuming that by "touches" you mean like a hand touch? I don't do them with the dogs I've competed with so far, but I fully intend to do them with Flip. And I do use things like spins, go between legs, etc with my current dogs to loosen them up between exercises. AKC reps have repeatedly stated that this is okay as long as it does not hold up judging.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I am assuming that by "touches" you mean like a hand touch? I don't do them with the dogs I've competed with so far, but I fully intend to do them with Flip. And I do use things like spins, go between legs, etc with my current dogs to loosen them up between exercises. AKC reps have repeatedly stated that this is okay as long as it does not hold up judging.


The slight hand touches may be okay in our area but you would not be happy with comments about the others....LOL! Less is more around here.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I've found in training my go out that Jonah will take off towards the gate if I do a full hand straight out with a "look" command. I simply flip my hand out a little by his face and say "look" so he will wait for the command, "go out"! Its so quick that no one probably knows I did it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> The slight hand touches may be okay in our area but you would not be happy with comments about the others....LOL! Less is more around here.


I used to not do any of that (and honestly thought it quite unnecessary by those I saw doing it). And then I got into utility with my worriwart boy and he had to have a way to release the tension sometimes between exercises when he was getting stressed. And Colby, well, I'll do whatever I have to with a Lhasa Apso to convince him that he wants to be in the ring and work as a team. Even if that did mean getting hit for it (but we never have). And TEAM is the keyword for him, he would be quite happy to go into the ring and run zoomies and take a few jumps all by himself!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

By touches this judge was referring to any time the handler has a dog jump up to nudge the hand. However, this judge also does not allow the "nose bridge" in either open or utility. He considers it using the hand to guide the dog.
I won't mention the name of the judge. He does judge all over the US and was a judge for the invitational several years ago and he used to have goldens but shows a different sporting breed now.


----------

